# If you could have 2 boxes of any CCs what would they be?



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

I have a family member that is going to Cuba next month. He is the "rich uncle" where money is no object. He's said he will bring me back 2 boxes of any cigars I want. Doesn't matter how much they cost but he limited me to 2.

Being reasonable with my request....what would you all suggest? My first thought was to ask for Cohibas but any others I should consider?


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Totally out of my league here ... and may get spanked ... but you are not asking where or how to buy them just "what" to buy ... so ... here goes:

H.Upmann Connoisseur A
Montecristo Double Edmundo
Cohiba Behike

CT


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

If it were me - - and this is based entirely on what I've read on their reputation, not personal experience - I would go with the Behike 56. I don't see myself buying a box of these anytime soon, so would welcome such an incredibly generous offer & that opportunity to try a few.

As far as being 'reasonable' with such a request, - it really all depends on the details. There are people who wouldn't blink at the thought of gifting a couple boxes of cigars worth two grand. They have the bucks & its really absolutely no big deal for them. As a matter of fact, they would derive great pleasure from giving such a gift to someone they care about.

P.S. - - by the way, just because your uncle has money & is going to Cuba, doesn't mean he knows anything about cigars. Make sure he's fully up to speed regarding reliable sources (such as LCDH stores)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

That depends on what you like to smoke, and what strength level, mild? medium? full? Ask for cigars you like to smoke.

At the level I'm at now, I would ask for a box of coro's for long term ageing, and a box of Trinidad Topes limited edition 2016.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

FTPuff said:


> I have a family member that is going to Cuba next month. He is the "rich uncle" where money is no object. He's said he will bring me back 2 boxes of any cigars I want. Doesn't matter how much they cost but he limited me to 2.
> 
> Being reasonable with my request....what would you all suggest? My first thought was to ask for Cohibas but any others I should consider?


This one for me is so easy i don't even have to think about it.
It would have to be something that was not easy to obtain through normal channels.
For that reason alone i must say Custom rolls take your pick they are all magical IMHO.:vs_cool:


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

What ^^^ said.


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

He doesn't know anything about cigars and by being reasonable I really meant I would personally feel wrong asking for something that I wouldn't spend my own money on so asking for Behikes wouldn't be out of the question but I can't say I'd feel right about requesting them.

What are custom rolls? He's not going to know how to source anything exotic while there so it will be more of me telling him to go to the nearest LCDH (not a street vendor or the kitchen table of a friend of the hotel concierge) and ask for certain boxes.

I'm thinking what I'll do is give him a list of a few boxes that range in price (all the way up to the Behikes) and let him decide.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

FTPuff said:


> He doesn't know anything about cigars and by being reasonable I really meant I would personally feel wrong asking for something that I wouldn't spend my own money on so asking for Behikes wouldn't be out of the question but I can't say I'd feel right about requesting them.
> 
> What are custom rolls? He's not going to know how to source anything exotic while there so it will be more of me telling him to go to the nearest LCDH (not a street vendor or the kitchen table of a friend of the hotel concierge) and ask for certain boxes.
> 
> I'm thinking what I'll do is give him a list of a few boxes that range in price (all the way up to the Behikes) and let him decide.


Custom rolls are readily available especially at the better hotels. If he is wealthy as you say his concierge will have no problems pointing him in the right direction. Many times the rollers are right in front of you rolling.:vs_cool:


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Custom rolls are readily available especially at the better hotels. If he is wealthy as you say his concierge will have no problems pointing him in the right direction. Many times the rollers are right in front of you rolling.:vs_cool:


I'll find out where he is staying...


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

FTPuff said:


> I'll find out where he is staying...


Please let us know what happens, (if you don't mind).

There are likely a bunch of us out here imagining being in this situation and who wouldn't mind seeing what you get. 
How nice of your uncle ! :smile2:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

While the customs are what I'd be searching out if I were there myself, I'm not sure it's the right thing in this situation. I say that for two reasons. 1) Not sure it's fair to ask your uncle to have to seek them out and make decisions on which ones to pick, and the more so if he's not a cigar smoker himself. 2) If you're not experienced with Cubans yourself I think you are better off asking for regular production choices that will give you your start on a foundation in them. And, I'm assuming you are not well versed in them... sort of a _"if you have to ask"_ presumption.

Maybe give him a list of some outstanding HTF production cigars, and some alternates in case they are not available even in Havana. A few suggestions:

HTF
H. Upmann Sir Winston
Montecristo Especiales (#1)
San Cristóbal El Morro
La Gloria Cubana Medaille d'Or No.2

Alternates (sometimes HTF)
Cohiba Esplendidos
Cohiba Lanceros
Montecristo #2
Partagas Habanos Añejados (Corona Gordas)


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Buying from a custom roller is very questionable, unless you know someone you can trust, to introduce you to a well thought of roller. I'd pass on that! There are hundreds of custom rollers over there, but only a few, turn out masterpiece cigars. 

For me, in a heart beat, I would ask for a box of Partagas Lusitania and a box of Vegas Robainia Don Alejandro.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Let me also add, contrary to several suggestions, I wouldn't ask for Behikes. They're going upwards of $1,000 a box of 10. Most of the other suggestions are in the $300-$400 range for a box of 25. 

I know the rich uncle said money is no object. But to me, asking for Behikes would be like your date ordering the $100 two-pound Lobster Dinner when everything else on the menu is $30 or $40... and especially since she already told you she's never had lobster before and doesn't really know if she'll like it or not. Tells you something about her... and it's not good. She's just ordering it BECAUSE it's the most expensive thing on the menu. If you (or your uncle) are like me, I won't be asking her out to dinner again. And that's no matter how hot and heavy she "thanks" me for the lobster. In fact, I bet she could have "thanked" me just as long and hard for the $40 Filet Mignon! :wink2:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Custom rolls from Alejandro (Alex) at Hotel Comodoro. 
Cohiba Esplendidos

But thats just me.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Will your Uncle adopt me just for the time he is in Cuba?


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

My relative is going as part of a group that is being led by a professional photographer. His latest hobby...

It sounds like he is staying at the Sevilla? (sp)

Any suggestions on custom rolled in or around that hotel or nearest LCDH?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Hotel Nacional there's a LCDH and cigar roller there.:vs_cool:


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

So I'm assembling my instructions for where to go in Cuba. Should I tell him to visit LCDH only to avoid counterfeits? It's about 15 min from his hotel.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Personally, I would go to the Conde de Villanueva LCdH and get a couple bundles of whatever the largest Custom rolls that Reynaldo has available. 

But for your uncle, have him go to the nearest LCdH and get two boxes of Cohiba Esplendidos. 

Any cigar bought outside of a LCdH will almost certainly be a fake.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Out of curiosity, how do you bring them home? Just pack the boxes in your check in luggage ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Joe Sticks said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you bring them home? Just pack the boxes in your check in luggage ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Personally, I would not pack them in my check in luggage, as they may disappear on you. I would keep them with me, as part of my carry on luggage. If that is the legal amount you are allowed to bring back, you will have no problems.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Joe Sticks said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you bring them home? Just pack the boxes in your check in luggage ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I believe that current regulations requirer cigars bought out of the country be carried in your carry on luggage.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

For those planning on purchasing Cuban cigars on vacation, up to 100 cigars up to $800 in value can be brought back into the US with no customs charges.

Frankly, US customs no longer cares or even asks about Cuban cigars anymore. The kiosks you go through in the international terminal don't have a question about cigars. The agents don't care.

I don't buy a lot of cigars at LCDHs because they are expensive. But bringing them back into the US is completely legal. The days of de banding them are over.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> The days of de banding them are over.


Thank GOD!:vs_cool:


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Hopefully they're giving less focus to 'incoming' too. After all, what's the point ? (Besides voter support out of Florida & presidential election politics ). Heck, we trade with China and Vietnam.

Am looking forward to seeing what the OP's uncle brings back 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Joe Sticks said:


> Hopefully they're giving less focus to 'incoming' too. After all, what's the point ? (Besides voter support out of Florida & presidential election politics ). Heck, we trade with China and Vietnam.
> 
> Am looking forward to seeing what the OP's uncle brings back


I haven't heard anyone mention having a shipment confiscated in months. Leads me to believe my theory is correct; that agents normally ignore this stuff as a matter of course unless there's a directive handed down from above. When they were happening, they came in rashes. Fits in nicely with being motivated by political agendas.


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

So here were my instructions... I'm in with another cousin so we came up with a combined list and prioritized. Nothing too exotic. Pretty much right down the middle for CC novices...

I told him to only buy the boxes from any La Casa Del Habanos store in Cuba.


Top 2 choices:

Romeo y Julieta Churchill

Montecristo #2


Alternates:

Montecristo Double Edmundo

Cohiba Esplendidos

H. Upmann Sir Winston

Partagas Habanos Añejados (Corona Gordas)

Partagas Lusitania


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

FTPuff said:


> So here were my instructions... I'm in with another cousin so we came up with a combined list and prioritized. Nothing too exotic. Pretty much right down the middle for CC novices...
> 
> I told him to only buy the boxes from any La Casa Del Habanos store in Cuba.
> 
> ...


Like your last two choices enjoy. IMHO they should have been your first two choices.:vs_laugh:


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> Let me also add, contrary to several suggestions, I wouldn't ask for Behikes. They're going upwards of $1,000 a box of 10.:


Aren't the prices of cigars in Cuba dictated by the Govt there? I thought a box of Behike's in Cuba were $300something? And the $1000 per box is simply the international going rate because of their scarcity? If that's accurate and he can find them, that's what I'd have him grab at least one box of and another of the more limited boxes that outside Cuba would cost quite a bit more from even our favorite vendors.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

n0s4atu said:


> Aren't the prices of cigars in Cuba dictated by the Govt there? I thought a box of Behike's in Cuba were $300something? And the $1000 per box is simply the international going rate because of their scarcity? If that's accurate and he can find them, that's what I'd have him grab at least one box of and another of the more limited boxes that outside Cuba would cost quite a bit more from even our favorite vendors.


Prices are indeed set by the Government. However, I don't believe that Behikes are to be found anywhere in Havana, at least from recent trip reports.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great reading

A visitors guide to Cigar smoking in Havana » LaHabana.com


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

bpegler said:


> Prices are indeed set by the Government. However, I don't believe that Behikes are to be found anywhere in Havana, at least from recent trip reports.


Is that because they're not made in Cuba? Just Curious!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Is that because they're not made in Cuba? Just Curious!


They're made in Cuba, but there's been very little production of these lately. Trouble sourcing proper leaf for the wrapper, I believe. So they're just sold out.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Is that because they're not made in Cuba? Just Curious!





bpegler said:


> They're made in Cuba, but there's been very little production of these lately. Trouble sourcing proper leaf for the wrapper, I believe. So they're just sold out.


My buddy Steve who lives in Canada and travels to Cuba Frequently. Tells me all the really expensive cigars are exported out of Cuba. Sorta like the Danish export all hams out of the country. You can find the high end cigars in Cuba if you have the right friends.:wink2: But they are always in limited supply, as for the price gouging of Be-Hikes and Cohiba's in general now a days.
The law of supply and demand prevails and lets not forget greed!:vs_unimpressed:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Recent customs from Alex and Rey are outstanding, and inexpensive. If you are new to the game, a box of Espy and SW will make your day.....especially that both are getting hard to find


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

They arrived.... a little Cuban **** for ya'll


----------



## FTPuff (Sep 14, 2016)

What's inside...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Excellent enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## pwaggs (Jan 10, 2017)

Wow. Nice to see this thread wrap around to the delivery. Very nice!


----------

